# Email per Outlook senden...Hat es auch geklappt?



## Lautsprecher (7. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich verschicke mit meinen VB-Pgm Emails via Outlook:


```
Private Sub email_schreiben(Adresse As String)
On Error Resume Next
Set olApp = New Outlook.Application
Set oItem = olApp.CreateItem(olMailItem)

        With oItem
        'Adressen:
        .To = Adresse
        'Nachricht:
        
            .Subject = "Automatische Mitarbeiter-Abmeldung"
            .HTMLBody = "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,<p>Folgender Mitarbeiter wurde wegen fehlender Gehen-Buchung vom System automatisch nach <font color=" & farbe & "><b>10 Stunden</b></font> abgemeldet.</p><p>Name: <b>" & Nachname & " " & Vorname & " </b></p></p><p>PersonalNr: <b>" & Perso & " </b></p><p>Datum: <b>" & Datokommen & " </b></p><p>Zeit: <b>" & Zeitkommen & " </b></p><p>Bitte Zeiten korrigieren!</p>"
            
        
        '.Display
        .Send
         Call insert
    End With
    Set oItem = Nothing
  
End Sub
```

Ich würde jetzt nur ganz gerne 100%tig sicher gehen, dass die Email auch wirklich verschickt wurde, und es da keine Fehler gab. 
Kann man sich vielleicht irgendeinen ReturnCode zurück liefern lassen oder gibts da in der 
Library für Microsoft Outlook irgendeinen Befehl dafür

Grüße


----------



## Tobimahony (16. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## larryson (17. Oktober 2007)

Du könntest eine *Sendebestätigung *anfordern.

Dafür müsste man noch folgendes Einbauen:


```
.OriginatorDeliveryReportRequested = True
```

Einen Schritt weiter geht dann die *Lesebestätigung*, die aber durch die unterschiedlichsten Mailclients nicht immer funktionieren muss:


```
.ReadReceiptRequested = True
```

Vielleicht hilft es...


----------



## Tobimahony (17. Oktober 2007)

Nein, ich meinte eher eine Rückmeldung vom Outlook. Es könnte ja sein, dass der Benutzer das eMail-Schreiben abgebrochen hat und die eMail nicht versendet wurde. Dann wäre eine Rückmeldung ganz gut. 

Ich möchte z.B. im Excel dann vermerken: eMail gesendet am, und zwar nur wenn sie auch wirklich gesendet wurde.


----------



## larryson (17. Oktober 2007)

Wie stellst Du dir das vor?

Im Normalfall bekommst Du von Outlock doch auch keine Meldung

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die du dann hast, wäre denn Ordner gesendete Objekte zu überprüfen. 

Schau mal hier: Link


----------

